# Active Filter Subwoofer 18Hz 200Hz Audio Yiroshi + PCB



## YIROSHI (Nov 11, 2012)

Compañeros comparto el Active Filter Subwoofer de 18Hz a 200Hz versión Stereo, para que sus potencias den esos bajos tan deseados, el diagrama si se los quedo debiendo, el Filtro funciona a maravilla y como lo pueden ver esta muy completo, espero que les guste y sea de utilidad el material, más adelante subo el Master Balance Input & Bridge.

Saludos compañeros.


----------



## 0002 (Nov 11, 2012)

De esos circuitos que salvan el pellejo , se agradece el aporte .

Saludos.


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros comparto el Active Filter Subwoofer de 18Hz a 200Hz versión Stereo, para que sus potencias den esos bajos tan deseados, el diagrama si se los quedo debiendo, el Filtro funciona a maravilla y como lo pueden ver esta muy completo, espero que les guste y sea de utilidad el material, más adelante subo el Master Balance Input & Bridge.
> 
> Saludos compañeros.



exelente aporte amigo yiroshy, se agradece  ¿seria mucha molestia pedirte que compartas aqui tambien, el circuito y el part list? muchas gracias amigo


----------



## fausto garcia (Nov 12, 2012)

Saludos compañero, muy bueno el aporte, una pregunta ¿tendras la version mono? lo que pasa que tengo un ampli monoblock de 500Watts   y no usaria un canal, en el foro hay algunos pero esto: *Subwoofer 18Hz 200Hz Audio Yiroshi *  definitivamente me agrada.

P.D.  No lo estoy exigiendo, soló pregunto, apelando a    su buena voluntad maestro Yiroshi


----------



## eleccortez (Nov 12, 2012)

Master Balance Input & Bridge.

Saludos compañeros.[/QUOTE]

seria un excelente aporte shiroyi .  muchas gracias. muy buenos tus trabajos y tu amabilidad para compartirlos .


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 12, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros comparto el Active Filter Subwoofer de 18Hz a 200Hz versión Stereo, para que sus potencias den esos bajos tan deseados, el diagrama si se los quedo debiendo, el Filtro funciona a maravilla y como lo pueden ver esta muy completo, espero que les guste y sea de utilidad el material, más adelante subo el Master Balance Input & Bridge.
> 
> Saludos compañeros.



Que buen aporte esto si esta mucho mas cerca a mis posibilidades ya que sus componentes son mas genéricos y si son truchos igual tienen un buen desempeño; tambien veo que lo posteaste en tu otro tema:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/735622/, , GRACIAS;


----------



## YIROSHI (Nov 12, 2012)

D@rio dijo:


> exelente aporte amigo yiroshy, se agradece  ¿seria mucha molestia pedirte que compartas aqui tambien, el circuito y el part list? muchas gracias amigo


 
Gracias por el comentario compañero D@rioel diagrama lo busco con mas calma en mis archivos y lo subo ya que con tanto trabajo no he podido subir material, la lista de componentes queda de tarea para la casa

Saludos compañero.





fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañero, muy bueno el aporte, una pregunta ¿tendras la version mono? lo que pasa que tengo un ampli monoblock de 500Watts  y no usaria un canal, en el foro hay algunos pero esto: *Subwoofer 18Hz 200Hz Audio Yiroshi *definitivamente me agrada.
> 
> P.D. No lo estoy exigiendo, soló pregunto, apelando a  su buena voluntad maestro Yiroshi


 
Gracias a todos por sus comentarios

Compañero fausto no tengo la version Mono voy a buscarlo con mas tiempo y lo comparto.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## mark7612 (Nov 15, 2012)

bueno amigo  solo te pidiera que subas el Master Balance Input & Bridge para la entrada de audio quiero para poner en un amplificador de 300 wtts


----------



## santiago61 (Nov 15, 2012)

fausto garcia dijo:


> ¿tendras la version mono? lo que pasa que tengo un ampli monoblock de 500Watts   y no usaria un canal, en el foro hay algunos pero esto: *Subwoofer 18Hz 200Hz Audio Yiroshi *  definitivamente me agrada.
> 
> P.D.  No lo estoy exigiendo, soló pregunto, apelando a    su buena voluntad maestro Yiroshi



Saludos compañero! gracias por el aporte...yo tambien me sumo al pedido de FaustoGarcia de la version mono, si es que no es mucha molestia claro...desde ya se agradece compañero Yiroshi


----------



## aschefer (Nov 25, 2012)

hola, muchas gracias por el aporte....

tengo una duda, por el voltaje que maneja... se podra montar en un auto?


----------



## angel36 (Nov 25, 2012)

aschefer dijo:


> hola, muchas gracias por el aporte....
> 
> tengo una duda, por el voltaje que maneja... se podra montar en un auto?



Hola aschefer, es un divisor activo de frecuencia...por lo tanto necesitas un Amplificador ademas de este circuito y una SMPS DC-DC y asi podes montarlo en un auto.

Saludos!


----------



## aschefer (Nov 25, 2012)

Eso lo entiendo.... lo que decía es que al necesitar 15v con un doblador de tensión...

Tengo un tda1562 armado y un sub de un home sin usar..


----------



## angel36 (Nov 25, 2012)

ahh  ok.

si vas a alimentar la placa con 12 v de la batería, no creo que tengas problemas  los IC's trabajan en varias tensiones pero mejor mira el datasheet del NE5532 (ese era?) y fijate los rangos de tensiones de trabajo.

"creo que si podes" ahora seguro alguien con mas conocimientos nos sacara de la duda....lo que no se porque elijieron esos 15v en el diseño....


NE5532

el rango de trabajo es de  + -5  a +-15 

ahora el tema de los 7815 y 7915 ....es otra historia y ahi no se


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2012)

aschefer dijo:


> hola, muchas gracias por el aporte....
> 
> tengo una duda, por el voltaje que maneja... se podra montar en un auto?




En el Foro existen esquemas de 12Vcc con *fuente simple* (NO requieren tensiones ±)


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 14, 2013)

adjunto este esquema con fuente simple, saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Mar 22, 2013)

Tengo una duda, talvez es facil pero me hace dudar.

Si puenteo el potenciometro de "LEVEL" en la placa y en "INPUT" le pongo un potenciometro vendria siendo lo mismo?? regular el volumen?? pero si "LEVEL" es ganancia talvez distorcione... 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## juliangp (Mar 23, 2013)

es butterworth?


----------



## jjdelarosa1993 (Abr 14, 2013)

amigo yiroshi he estado verificando los tamaños de los pcb suministrados por usted y las medidas son incorrectas ni las que están en el pdf que se encuentran en la parte inferior de cada pcb al hacer el montaje de componentes los pines de los integrados no cuadran; me paso = con el amplificador oriental tr 3500 los  pines de los transistores no cuadran ni corrigiendo las medidas; mido los componentes y de ninguna forma las medidas dan, mi solicitud es que nos proporciones las medidas exactas para poder realizar estos circuitos muchas gracias


----------



## angel36 (Abr 14, 2013)

@JJdelarosa...

El creador del aporte  ya no esta en el foro asi que dudo que pueda ayudarte con tu pedido.

por otro lado podes mirar Este tema........  quizás pueda serte util..

Saludos.


----------

